# Varicose veins



## Matty-boy (Jan 9, 2012)

My Mrs has a pretty bad one on her calf, she says that the NHS won't do anything about it, but doesn't really like it - obviously!

Anyone know much south them and what can be done, or ways to get treatment on the NHS? I don't mind paying for treatment so long as it isn't thousands, maybe treatment abroad? Thanks.


----------



## Matty-boy (Jan 9, 2012)

TheBob said:


> I had my left leg done when was 23 on nhs, it gave me probs so was no issues
> 
> Tell your wife to say to gp they are throbbing & blood is pooling in the lower extremities
> 
> ...


Thanks mate, my mrs is just too soft and won't push the dr or lie a little so they do something! I'll have words with her!


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

In this country, you talking about £1200, thats injecting foam into them, it's a massive rip off, NHS no longer do them unless they are causing ulcers or major issues, tell her to keep going back to the doctor and say things like, it's effecting quality of life, these are key words that may decide if she gets an op or not.


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

loads of new treatments now compared to the old stripping. injecting foam, laser surgery, glue, and phlebectomy. obviously can pay for private and get the best surgeon and results. or go docs, say its burning, throbbing, restless legs at night. and causing you depression cos cant wear shorts etc. but it will probably be stripped on nhs whcih has longer recovery and scars etc


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

My niece who's 21 had quite bad veins, & she used 'V nal' cream from H&B, which reduced them alot.


----------



## mark_star (Jun 14, 2012)

why not try venaforce tablets from A.Vogel had loads of success with them, even on really bad veins


----------



## DaBUCK (Aug 11, 2010)

My dad had them pulled out when he was young........had to have em done twice! fcuk that for a game!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

mark_star said:


> why not try venaforce tablets from *A.Vogel* had loads of success with them, even on really bad veins


They have very effective products.


----------

